# Is She a BEW or a REW??



## angela (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I need some help please. It kinda sounds a dumb question, but I'm not 100% sure if Honey Bunny is a BEW or a REW. Her eyes look really blue to me, however, others in my family insist she has red eyes! Certainly her eyes are rimmed in red, but can I confidently call her a blue-eyed white or a red-eyed white?? Looking forward to a final decision on this one, thanks.

Also, whichever way the answer goes to the above question....I'm looking at possibly breeding her with a REW. What will the babies most likely be please? If you mate a BEW to a REW will the offspring be 50/50? Is it even genetically ok to breed a BEW to a REW? 

























Just one further question if I may? I was told when I bought her that she was an Angora. Clearly she is not, or at least not the English Angora I originally thought she was when I bought her as a baby. She is a dwarf of some kind. Can someone please identify what her mix might be? She has very long wool that is incredibly silky.

Thanks for all replies. :big wink:


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 2, 2011)

She's a Rew. Rew's have pinkish eyes. If it was a BEW she would have blue eyes.
And she's a Lionhead. I love REW lionheads, I have some myself.


----------



## angela (Feb 2, 2011)

Himistyjr,

Thanks for your quick reply. She's really a REW? But her eyes look so blue! The photos are probably not taken in the best light. I do appreciate your expert advice, thanks so much.

But, I really don't know about her being a lionhead. I have a lionhead male so I have him to compare her to and they seriously do seem to be two completely different breeds of bunnies. Her wool is long all over her body (about 3-4 inches in length) and parted down the middle of her back. It's really soft and silky. There is no tell-tale 'skirt' or 'mane'.

Hmmmm.....


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 2, 2011)

She's looks like a lionhead by her mane and body. She looks like my Rew lionhead doe. I also have a Rew Jersey Wooly. 

Here are a few picture's of my buns.






My jersey wooly eyes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 2, 2011)

From what I could see of the eyes, looks like a REW. Our bunnies with blue have a distinct no mistaking coloring. Our REW buns have the white and it is almost like see-thru rather than the clarity of pigment our blue and brown eyed buns have.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 2, 2011)

they are like a pinkish color.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Feb 2, 2011)

Definently REW. Should produce REW Kits I believe.



Here's Panda, a BEW Holland Lop. Pardon the red inner eye- that's from the flash







I'd say Jersey Wooley or Lion Head. I'm not current too much with what goes on with those wooly breeds as I don't have any.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Feb 2, 2011)

and can't breed BEW to REW. or atleast you will not get 50/50


----------



## Tweetiepy (Feb 3, 2011)

It's the pupil of the eye where you should be able to tell the difference - the REW pupil is pink even if the iris looks bluish/lavender - on a BEW I believe the pupil is black


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 3, 2011)

definately a REW.


----------



## angela (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your replies. I'm going to try to get some clearer photos posted. In the meantime I've just been out and examined her eyes and the pupils definately are black. So, can anyone confirm what Tweetiepy is saying please. Is this true?

Mistyjr - I think my bunny looks really close to the photo of your Jersey Wooly posted above as far as the long silky fur all over her entire body, except that she has some fringing on her ears and you can hardly see her eyes because of all the fur on her face?? Can a Lionhead be this wooly?


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 3, 2011)

her irises definately look pink to me.

REW:









BEW:


----------



## pamnock (Feb 3, 2011)

*angela wrote: *


> Can a Lionhead be this wooly?



She does look like a lionhead - "teddys" are not unusual.

Breeding REW to BEW can give you any number of colors - the mix commonly produces piebald rabbits.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree with Pam. She looks like a Teddy Lionhead. Because of that mane of her's.


----------



## Jaded (Feb 4, 2011)

She looks REW.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 4, 2011)

A BEW with REW in the background will produce poor, purpleish colored BEW eyes (not breeding material)

If her iris is black - Poorly bred BEW with REW background
If her iris is red or pink - REW!


----------



## angela (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thanks so much for all your help. Looks the final decision is that she is a REW. Now I just need to figure out my breeding program to take this into account. 

Oh, and I have now confirmed that she is a local Thai breed called a "Woody Toy". I have a buck of the same breed too but because the breeding standard is a little haphazard here, I hadn't realized that they were the same breed. She is much nicer looking than the buck. I also have another Thai breed called "Teddy Bear". Both breeds are derived from English Angora crossed with Thai breeds of rabbits. Both breeds are common here in Asia. I also have a poor example of a Lionhead but he has the most beautiful nature. He's a real honey. LOL


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah I think she looks like a teddy lionhead. ANd she's absolutely beautiful!


----------

